# frontier clicking noise



## jonathan871 (Apr 4, 2005)

My Frontier makes a clicking noise in the right rear everytime you take off turn or brake, i recently took it to the dealer and was told it was the suspension . anyone have an idea of what is could be, i thought it was the leaf-spring but i really dont know


----------

